
Why shouldn’t copyright law apply on the Internet? - smokielad
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/09/shouldnt-copyright-law-apply-internet/
======
drallison
Copyright, a form of intellectual property law, protects original works of
authorship including literary, dramatic, musical, and artistic works, such as
poetry, novels, movies, songs, computer software, and architecture. Copyright
does not protect facts, ideas, systems, or methods of operation, although it
may protect the way these things are expressed. See Circular 1, Copyright
Basics, section "What Works Are Protected."
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwikvOqMssDWAhXpiFQKHdlVCmUQFggyMAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.copyright.gov%2Fcircs%2Fcirc01.pdf&usg=AFQjCNEYz9Egp_tJfB4Zo5FMBSRdDIe-9A)

